# FR Group looking for player in San Bernardino, CA



## DerianCypher (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, 
I'm DMing an FR game and I need 1-2 more players. We'll be playing in the San Bernardino area. If you'd like more info email me at DerianCypher@yahoo.com


----------



## DerianCypher (Aug 25, 2002)

Hello again,

We got all the people we need!  This worked out better than I expected. So, I must say, our group is closed. Thanks for all the interest shown.

DC


----------

